# Catoosa Co Hogs



## Mosin (Sep 2, 2010)

Have any ya'll seen wild or ferrel hogs in Catoosa County?

I've been hunting here for four years and not seen any yet.


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 3, 2010)

catoosa co where did u find land to hunt here


----------



## Mosin (Sep 3, 2010)

Home Place not to far from Keith.  A few deer along the ridge I live on.


----------



## moose_200828 (Sep 4, 2010)

oh ok cool i just have not been able to find land here to hunt good luck this season


----------



## Mosin (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Moose Good luck to you as well.  Looking forward to next Sat.  Hope its cool like this morning.


----------

